# Info on Kubota



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello guys. I own a MF202 and a Ford 8N, but a friend just inherited a Kubota B7100HST-D.

I ordered three manuals for it on Ebay but right now we know nothing about this little tractor other than it's a three cylinder diesel with a box drag and a FEL on it. 

But for now, I assume that it's transmission and rear end are one sump and take the same kind of oil. What would be a good fluid for this thing? It seems to run pretty well with the hydraulics and FEL working as they should.

I would like to get a consensus on anything you guy know about this model. Good tractor? OK tractor? Bad tractor? Anyone know if parts are readily available for it? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks guys

Caryc


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Orange Tractor Talks dot com


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Some basic overview:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/1/4/5147-kubota-b7100hst.html

My uncle used to have one of these for his landscaping company. It was a solid work horse.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you, good to hear.


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

thepumpguysc said:


> Orange Tractor Talks dot com


Thank you, great website


----------

